# Help! I think my dog ate some Aloe Vera



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

The only syptom he is showing is diahrea but it doesn't look good. I have removed the aloe vera plant, I did not know that my mom had one outside, and have not actually seen him eat it, but that is the only thing I can think of that might be making him sick. 

What should I do? Just wait and see if he gets better in a couple of days? Should I give him anything? Take him to a vet? I don't want to take him to a vet if all they are going to do is tell me to give him something, or wait to see if he gets better, ya know?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Aloe vera plant is on the list of poisonous plants for dogs. I don't know yet how poisonous.

At this point, I would at least call a vet and ask them what they think you need to do.

I'll do more research....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/378947/common_houseplants_can_cause_poisoning.html?cat=53

I would definitely contact your vet. I know it's after hours but I myself would not wait until morning.



> Aloe Vera plants are great for the skin, but dangerous to dogs if eaten. Symptoms that your dog may have consumed Aloe include chronic vomiting or diarrhea, loss of appetite, abdominal pain, swollen tongue, pale gums or tongue, and convulsions.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would take him to the vet!.Keeps us posted!.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I also would take him to the vet...please let us know how it goes..prayers are with you


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Not to want to seem to take this lightly but this is what the Merck Veterinary Manual says about aloe vera : "
On ingestion, causes abrupt, severe diarrhea and/or hypoglycemia, with vomiting in some cases. Symptomatic—control diarrhea and fluid loss." 
So it does not seem to be a plant that causes an immediate life-threatening problem.

How long has the diarrhea been going on ? You say you did not see him eat it but were you able to see if there were broken leaves ? If you can ascertain he ate the aloe, in the case of a puppy I would probably go to the vet since they dehydrate and can become hypoglycemic more quickly. In the case of an otherwise healthy grown dog that showed no other symptom beside the diahrrea, I would call the vet or the ASCPA Poison Center (there is a charge) before bringing him to an e-vet. I would actually be more worried about hypoglycemia than diahrrea but that's just me.

I hope this resolves soon. Good thoughts for pupper and you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't chance it. I would call the emergency vet and take him in. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thalie said:


> Not to want to seem to take this lightly but this is what the Merck Veterinary Manual says about aloe vera : "
> On ingestion, causes abrupt, severe diarrhea and/or hypoglycemia, with vomiting in some cases. Symptomatic—control diarrhea and fluid loss."
> So it does not seem to be a plant that causes an immediate life-threatening problem.
> 
> ...


I just noticed it today, and I can't tell for sure if he ate it, because you know how when you break off a leaf it turns brown and dried at the end, there is a lot of that on there, so he may have. I'm giving him gatorade because that has a lot of electrolytes and should help to keep him hydrated, and he seems to be drinking a lot, the diahrea seems controlled,and he has no other symptoms. Not vomiting, not lathargic. I have noticed he gets diharea whenever he gets sick, so it may just be that is the way he is and not all that unusual. So I don't know. I think I'm gonna just watch him for the night and see if he seems to get any other symptoms, because he isn't acting sick at all, just his happy go lucky self, still eating and drinking a lot. Thank you for all your concerns.


----------

